# Freeride mit hardtail ;)



## _Lukovic_ (18. Juni 2010)

hei leute,
wollt mal fragen obs irgendwelche speziellen techniken gibt wenn man freeride/dh/singletrail mit nem hardtail fährt..fahr jetzt seit 3 monaten ein kona stuff dirt 16" und es ist immer wieder lustig damit über ne wurzelpassage zu fahren  bin schon am überlegen ein fully zu kaufen aber des geld reicht nicht weil des kona ja ziemlich neu ist(hab erst nach paar wochen entdeckt dass dh viel mehr spass als dirt macht)
also vll habt ihr ein paar tricks..

gruß Lukas


----------



## benn9411 (18. Juni 2010)

*facepalm* nehm die grundtechniken die du evtl noch vom dirten hast und fahr einfach das kommt mit der zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Lukovic_ (18. Juni 2010)

jop ok...is halt blöd mit 100mm weil am bikepark geißkopf bein ich die freeride strecke gefahren und 3-4 mal übern lenker gefallen ...nach den ganzen kleinen drops hab ich irgendwann keine kraft mehr ghabt immer den lenker hoch zu ziehen weil auch nichts weggefedert wird  des is dann immer frustrierend...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. Juni 2010)

oder besorg dir ein Freeride Hardtail.
*hust* Signatur *hust hust*


----------



## _Lukovic_ (18. Juni 2010)

haha 
wie sieht na ein freeride hardtail aus??


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2010)

Fahr einfach viel, die Technik kommt mit der Zeit & die Kraft bzw. eher Kondition auch mal nen paar Meter runterzukommen . 

grüße,
Jan, auf Trails auch gerne ganz ohne Federweg


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. Juni 2010)

was meinste denn?
Alles stabil und 160 mm vorn.


----------



## _Lukovic_ (18. Juni 2010)

jap...wir haben eh einen neuen trail bei uns gebaut dann werd ich einfach mit der axt die fetten wurzeln raushauen damit der flow für mich dableibt ;D


----------



## pedalentreter22 (18. Juni 2010)

Umweltzerstörung macht biker bestimmt überall beliebter.


----------



## _Lukovic_ (18. Juni 2010)

der trail geht durch ein abholz gebiet und die wurzeln sind glaub ich eh schon tot...und da wurde eh schon ziemlich viel gebaut und steht immer noch


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (18. Juni 2010)

Hol dir dicke Schlappen mit wenig Luftdruck und stimm die Gabel schön soft ab 
Dann laufen damit locker auch dicke DH. Noch ein Tipp am Rande, das Rad nicht verkrampft festhalten, sondern nur locker den Lenker halten, damit er selbst seinen Weg findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Lukovic_ (18. Juni 2010)

yeah danke! 
hab kenda reifen..mit luftdruck bin ich jetz auch drauf gekommen bin immer komischerweiße mit 3 bar gfahren weil ich immer zum trail 15 km straße fahren muss aber egaal


----------



## LB-Biker (18. Juni 2010)

_Lukovic_ schrieb:


> yeah danke!
> hab kenda reifen..mit luftdruck bin ich jetz auch drauf gekommen bin immer komischerweiße mit 3 bar gfahren weil ich immer zum trail 15 km straße fahren muss aber egaal



Ganz ehrlich, tiefer würde ich mit dem Druck auch nicht gehen,
Habe Continental Vertical (26 x 2.3") Schlappen drauf, Schwalbe AV 13 Schläuche.
Hatte 2,5 Bar drauf, auch mit der hoffnung nen bissl Wucht abfedern zu können, aber nix da, sobald ich mein Rad'l mal hart dran genommen habe, hat es den Mantel bis auf die Felge gedrückt.
Bilanz von drei Tagen: 6 Platte, drei Schläuche und ne versaute HR-Felge.


----------



## cizeta (18. Juni 2010)

also bei e schon wenig feder weg 100mm würde ich die gabel staffer lassen für reserven weil bin auch mal mit einer soften gabel gefahren und die ist mir selbst bei leichten steinfeldern komplett durchgeschlagen


----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2010)

> jap...wir haben eh einen neuen trail bei uns gebaut dann werd ich einfach mit der axt die fetten wurzeln raushauen damit der flow für mich dableibt ;D



Hauptsache bequem... Lern fahren! Luft ablassen hilft auch. Von der Umweltgeschichte mal abgesehen find ichs auch immer nervig wenn irgendwelche Schlüsselstellen "entschärft" werden (Wurzeln / Steine entfernen, auf/abfahrten aus Erde graben). Wenn mans nicht fahren kann muss mans halt lernen, das kurze Stück schieben oder sich andere Strecken suchen, dadran bricht sich keiner nen Zacken aus der Krone. 



LB-Biker schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, tiefer würde ich mit dem Druck auch nicht gehen,
> Habe Continental Vertical (26 x 2.3") Schlappen drauf, Schwalbe AV 13 Schläuche.
> Hatte 2,5 Bar drauf, auch mit der hoffnung nen bissl Wucht abfedern zu können, aber nix da, sobald ich mein Rad'l mal hart dran genommen habe, hat es den Mantel bis auf die Felge gedrückt.
> Bilanz von drei Tagen: 6 Platte, drei Schläuche und ne versaute HR-Felge.



Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Bin am HT hinten nie mehr als ~2.5 bar (Larsen TT 2.0) oder ~2.2 Bar (Albert 2.25) gefahren und hatte quasi keine Probleme mit Platten (auch Schwalbe AV13). Vielleicht 5-6 im letzten Jahr, davon jeweils einen durch Durchstich (Dorn) oder aufgerissene Flanke. Paar Dellen fängt die Felge natürlich, aber das ist irgendwie doch nicht weiter tragisch!? Vorne hatte ich garkeine Probleme mit Plattfüßen, Druck immer unter zwei Bar (Muddy Mary 2.35, Albert 2.25, Rubberqueen 2.4, Bigbetty 2.4, Ignitor 2.1). 

Gabel so weich wie möglich, wennse bei ner normalen Tour/abfahrt einmal gerade so durchschlägt ist dass für mich ein Zeichen, neben anderen, dass die Abstimmung einigermaßen passt. 

Man muss sich halt klar sein nicht auf nem Fully zu stehen und sowohl aktiv die Linie wählen als auch sehr locker in den Beinen zu stehen. Wenn man regelmäßig in irgendwelche Stein- / Wurzelfelder reinspringt sollt man evtl. doch übern Fully nachdenken  oder halt damit leben dass es doch ziemlich viel Training braucht und ein 'gewisser' Materialverschleiss gegeben ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Juni 2010)

Jo vorne hatte ich nie nen Platten.

Fahr mal mit 20 /25 kmh an, spring ne Treppe hoch und bleib an der letzten Stufe mit dem HR hängen, dann verstehst du, was ich meine.
Da hat es bei mir nur geholfen mit dem Druck auf ca. 3,8 Bar hochzugehen


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (19. Juni 2010)

Was für eine Diskussion über Reifendrücke , sowas kommt davon wenn Street-/Dirtbiker auf Freerider treffen...nein Spaß beiseite.

Ich fahr vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und Hintern Nobby Nic 2.4 mit Maxxis Freeride Schläuchen und hatte jetzt in der zurückliegenden Saison gerade mal einen Platten, der einem Dorn zu Grunde liegt und das bei den Drücken von vorne 2.0 Bar und hinten hab ich gerade mal 1.5 Bar. Natürlich kassiert man dadurch auch mal den ein oder anderen Durchschlag, aber so ne Delle stört doch beim Fahren nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Jo vorne hatte ich nie nen Platten.
> 
> Fahr mal mit 20 /25 kmh an, spring ne Treppe hoch und bleib an der letzten Stufe mit dem HR hängen, dann verstehst du, was ich meine.
> Da hat es bei mir nur geholfen mit dem Druck auf ca. 3,8 Bar hochzugehen



Um vor Treppenstufen zu springen passen 3,8 Bar vermutlich , hatte bei ähnlichen "Problemen" auch schon Durchschläge mit Platten, aber darum gehts hier doch nicht. Ich geh das Problem dann halt so an, dass mich erstmal wieder an kleineren/einfacheren Hindernissen probiere bis es einigermaßen sitzt und wenns dann halt gelegentlich schiefgeht wird der Schlauch gewechselt und gut. 

Aber es wurde vom Threadersteller doch explizit nach dem Fahren im Gelände gefragt. Da kann man sich zwar auch Durchschläge durch sehr hohen Druck ersparen hat aber dadurch einfach *massive* Nachteile was den Grip und Ermüdung angeht, egal mit welchem Reifen. 

Die Bedienung einer Pumpe, also das anpassen des Druckes an das was man vorhat ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt ?!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. Juni 2010)

_Lukovic_ schrieb:


> yeah danke!
> hab kenda reifen..mit luftdruck bin ich jetz auch drauf gekommen bin immer komischerweiße mit 3 bar gfahren weil ich immer zum trail 15 km straße fahren muss aber egaal



Wenn da am Kona Sun Ditch Witch Felgen verbaut sind, hast du doch schön breite Felgen für breite Reifen mit niedrigem Druck. Maxxis Ardent 2,4" kommt da locker auf echte 60 mm Breite - und wenn das nicht reicht, gibts ja auch noch 2,6"er

Ich selbst fahre den Ardent 2,4" auf Felge mit 29 mm Innenbreite mit vorne 1,2 bar und hinten 1,5 bar. Ich mache allerdings nur kleine Hüpfer - bei dir solltest du aber mit knapp unter 2 bar genug Sicherheit gegen Durchschläge haben.


----------



## LB-Biker (19. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Um vor Treppenstufen zu springen passen 3,8 Bar vermutlich , hatte bei ähnlichen "Problemen" auch schon Durchschläge mit Platten, aber darum gehts hier doch nicht. Ich geh das Problem dann halt so an, dass mich erstmal wieder an kleineren/einfacheren Hindernissen probiere bis es einigermaßen sitzt und wenns dann halt gelegentlich schiefgeht wird der Schlauch gewechselt und gut.
> 
> Aber es wurde vom Threadersteller doch explizit nach dem Fahren im Gelände gefragt. Da kann man sich zwar auch Durchschläge durch sehr hohen Druck ersparen hat aber dadurch einfach *massive* Nachteile was den Grip und Ermüdung angeht, egal mit welchem Reifen.
> 
> ...





 Jupp, da haste recht, dann  habe ich an der Frage vorbeigeredet.


----------



## benn9411 (20. Juni 2010)

Zitat von *LB-Biker* 

 
_Jo vorne hatte ich nie nen Platten.

Fahr mal mit 20 /25 kmh an, spring ne Treppe hoch und bleib an der letzten Stufe mit dem HR hängen, dann verstehst du, was ich meine.
Da hat es bei mir nur geholfen mit dem Druck auf ca. 3,8 Bar hochzugehen

Zu dem Thema möchte ich auch noch was beitragen, ich fahre 1ply drahtreifen aus dem cc bereich mit knapp 2 Bar druck, und springe gelegentlich damit ein bisschen rum also ca 1m flatdrops und ich hatte noch nie einen platten oder durchschlag weil es beim landen wirklich auf die technik ankommt, mit einer sauberen landung kannst du auch mitm Hollandrad treppen springen.

_


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Juni 2010)

So ich darf nun meiner eigenen Aussage wiedersprechen 

Bin heute von ner Tour über die örtliche Downhillstrecke zurückgekommen, mit einer erschreckenden Billianz.
Im vorderen Schlauch einen Snakebite und im hinteren hab ich mittlerweile den 6ten !!! Snakebite geflickt und es strömt immernoch Luft aus .
Deshalb eher doch etwas mehr Druck fahren das nächste mal.

P.S. von meiner mittlerweile fast viereckigen Hinterradfelge muss ich ja gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juni 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> Zitat von *LB-Biker*
> 
> 
> _Jo vorne hatte ich nie nen Platten.
> ...



Hört sich für dich "an der obersten Stufe hängenbleiben" nach sauberer Fahrtechnik an?


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn "immernoch" Luft ausströmt => nicht richtig geflickt . 
Ansonsten mal leichte Schläuch, dafür aber massivere Reifen als den NN oder Albert benutzen. 

grüße,
Jan




Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> So ich darf nun meiner eigenen Aussage wiedersprechen
> 
> Bin heute von ner Tour über die örtliche Downhillstrecke zurückgekommen, mit einer erschreckenden Billianz.
> Im vorderen Schlauch einen Snakebite und im hinteren hab ich mittlerweile den 6ten !!! Snakebite geflickt und es strömt immernoch Luft aus .
> ...


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn "immernoch" Luft ausströmt => nicht richtig geflickt .



Die Luft ist durch ein kleines Loch entströmt, das 13te im Bunde


----------



## Mountain_Biker (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,

joa mit 10cm iss es schon net sehr angenehm.
Wenns zu nem Fullx net langt dann hol dir einfach ne Gabel mit 130-160mm dann passt das schon. Die gibts auch schon zu nem guten Preis. (z.B. Tora 302 U-Turn). 

Zur Technik würd ich sagen immer das Gewicht schön zentral halten, bei den Knien immer das Pop-Lock raus^^ und das mit dem springen kannste ja vom dirten.


Vlg


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte auch ( bei nem neuen AV13) mal zwei Löcher gleichzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus22 (20. Juni 2010)

Da hilft nur üben, üben, üben!
Bei dem Vorderreifen fahr ich meistens auch nur knapp 2 bar (noch NN Double Defense) aber beim Hinterrad hab ich immer über 2,5 bar drauf, mehr ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall zu viel.
Du solltest versuchen dein Fahrrad unter dir "arbeiten" zu lassen und dein Gewicht zu verlagern, dann ist die Gefahr auch net mehr so groß über den Lenker zu fliegen. Wenn man länger DH und Fr fährt sollte man sich aber doch ein anderes Rad zulegen.


----------



## Doc_Rock (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahr seit langen langen Jahren DH und FR auf nem Hardtail.
Vielleicht kennt noch jemand die alte Ruhrpottcup Strecke in Essen Kettwig.

Grundsätzlich ist die Fahrtechnik die du anwendest die gleiche wie auf einem Fully, mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen. 
Wenn du oft über den lenker gehst, KANN das daran liegen das du in verblockten Abschnitten zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast. Dadurch kann sich das Rad nicht schnell genug anheben und du gehst nach vorne rüber. Mach dich leicht, du musst ganz locker sein und das Bike machen lassen.
Es wird ne Weile dauern bis du n Gefühl dafür hast wo du eingreifen musst, bis dahin wirst du wohl mit zwei drei Stürzen leben müssen! 

Auf ruppigen Parts mit schnellen heftigen schlägen, zb. Wurzelpassagen darfst du nicht zuviel bremsen. Mach die Bremsen auf und dich leicht, sein locker in den Armen und Beinen. So kann dein "angeborener Federweg" die Schläge absorbieren und die Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert deine Fahrt. Das kannst du sehr gut auf Treppen üben, da wirst du ganz schnell merken das du übelst durchgeschüttelt wirst wenn du die Treppe langsam runter fährst und das wenn du die Bremsen auf machst die Erschütterungen schwächer werden. Das ist so weil bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten die Reifen nicht so tief in die Zwischenräume plumpsen und dann weniger weit angehoben werden müssen.

Ansonsten solltest du einen mindestens 700mm breiten Lenker fahren, ich fahr nen 740er Lenker, kauf dir ruhig erstmal nen breiteren Lenker und kürz den wenn er dir zu Breit ist ein, aber gib ihm vorher ne Woche, du musst die an den breiten Lenker gewöhnen. 

Und wenn du noch deine Dirt Schlappen drauf hast mach se ab und besorg dir großvolumige Reifen, da kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung den Bontrager Big Earl in 2.35" (fällt aus wie Maxxis 2.5") sehr ans Herz legen. Der Schwalbe Big Betty in 2.4" macht aber auch einen sehr guten Job, was den Druck angeht musst du n bischen rumprobieren und nen guten Kompromiss eingehen, ich würde dir aber davon abraten weit unter 2,5 Bar zu gehen. Ich bin lange mit 2 oder sogar 1,8 Bar gefahren, aber das macht das Feedback vom Untergrund schwammig und dich damit unsicherer.

Wenn dein Kona Stuff noch wie ausm Laden aufgebaut ist sollte es stabil genug sein.
Auf der Dirt Jumper 2, (Die wirklich vollkommen ausreichen ist! Ich hab bis Anfang des Jahres selbst ne Dirt Jumper gefahren.) müsstest du oben nen Ventil haben um die Luftvorspannung einstellen zu können, lass die Luft ab, die Feder die da drin ist, ist progressiv genug um nicht durchzuschlagen und auf die Art und weise bekommst du n super sensibles Ansprechverhalten. Es ist beim Downhill fahren erstmal wichtiger die vielen schnellen, kleinen Stösse die deine Fahrt destabilisieren zu Dämpfen als die wenigen großen, da reichen deine Arme und Beine vollkommen für aus!

Ich hoffe ich hab dir nicht zuviel Info auf einmal gegeben und dir n bischen helfen können.
Wenn du mit deinem Hardtail fleißig übst und damit irgendwann so schnell bist wie die Fully Piloten und dann auch aufn Fully umsteigst lässt du dann die meisten anderen eiskalt stehen weil deine Fahrtechnik viel besser sein wird.

Ansonsten, ich weiß ja nich wo du her kommst. Wenne nähe Ruhrpott wohnst können wir gerne ma n Ründchen zusammen drehen 

Ach ja, hol dir unbedingt Schienbeinschoner, die sind fast noch wichtiger als n Helm, du zer****st dir sonst mit den Pedalen die Schienbeine. Weil wenn dus richtig machst wirst du abrutschen xD!


----------



## Lev-Dennis (14. Juli 2010)

kann mich Doc_Rock nur anschließen,

fahre selber noch ne alte (2006) DJ 3 mit 100mm, die reicht voll und ganz.
absolut stabiles teil!
Luftdruck ist so ne Sache, Pumpe einpacken, losfahren und probieren...

Schienbeinschoner sind in der tat bei jeder Abfahrt überlebenswichtig, gerade als Anfänger in dem Bereich wird es dich oft genug von den Pedalen fegen ;-)

Aber allen widrigkeiten zum trotz, mit dem Wheeler Wasp 0,2, das eigentlich eher für den BikerX oder Dirt gebaut ist, machts mir richtig spaß auf den heimischen Downhills. Da lass ich das Fully lieber in der Garage und führe es vllt. mal im Bikepark aus... (Ich weiß die qual der wahl ;-)

soo long


----------



## Doc_Rock (17. Juli 2010)

Geht mir genauso, das Fully is was für dicke Sprünge. Wurzeln schrubben rockt mitm HT einfach viel mehr!


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (17. Juli 2010)

Hardtailfahren is für den anfang wohl das beste, gerade, um sein bike beherschen zu lernen und an seiner Fahrtechnik zu feilen. Ich fahr seit anderthalb Jahren Hardtail-Fr und komm auf unsern Trails problemlos mit den meisten Fullyfahrern mit:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7747

Wenns extrem ruppig wird (iXs DH in Wildbad) kommt man aber doch schon mal an seine Grenzen...

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Doc_Rock (18. Juli 2010)

Et geht ... für sehr ruppige Passagen musse halt anders fahren als mitten Fully.
Zum einen kann man ja jederzeit mitm leichten Ruck am Lenker drüber fliegen wenn der Platz dafür da ist und zum anderen ist man ja zumeist sehr viel wendiger. Gerade bei technischen Strecken, ob ruppig oder nicht, bin ich oft sogar ne ganze Ecke schneller als die Piefkes mitn Fully.
Und Sprünge bei denen die noch handfest hochpushen müssen kann ich oft schon Racetechnik springen und schlucken watt da kömmt.
Miten Fully hasse halt mehr Traktion, dafür stehn die Mädels mehr auffe Hardtails hab ich feststellen dürfen!


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (7. September 2010)

ich fahre selber seid knapp 6 Monaten mit nem hardtail downhill..aber mal erlich das macht ja kein spass..die wurzel knallen deine gabel durch,.. im bikpark müssen die typen hinter dir langamer fahren... kauf dir lieber ne kona stinky oder vergleichbares downhill bike


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. September 2010)

Was hat die Gabel nochmal mit dem Begriff Hardtail zu tun?


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2010)

SkyBlaZerS schrieb:


> ich fahre selber seid knapp 6 Monaten mit nem hardtail downhill..aber mal erlich das macht ja kein spass..die wurzel knallen deine gabel durch,.. im bikpark müssen die typen hinter dir langamer fahren... kauf dir lieber ne kona stinky oder vergleichbares downhill bike



Du fährst seit 6 Monaten Downhill... Wurzeln "knallen die Gabel durch"... Typen hinter dir müssen im Bikepark langsam fahren...

Es MUSS am Hardtail liegen. Es ist vollkommen abwegig, dass es an deinen Fahrkünsten liegt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkyBlaZerS (8. September 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Du fährst seit 6 Monaten Downhill... Wurzeln "knallen die Gabel durch"... Typen hinter dir müssen im Bikepark langsam fahren...
> 
> Es MUSS am Hardtail liegen. Es ist vollkommen abwegig, dass es an deinen Fahrkünsten liegt.
> 
> ...


 
ich bin schon stab gefahren meiner meinung nach macht das einen sehr grossen unterschied..


----------



## pedalentreter22 (8. September 2010)

jope, machts.
Trotzdem kann man mit nem HT DH fahren.
(diese beschi**enen Abkürzungen...)


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (8. September 2010)

natürlich machts nen unterschied, ansonsten würden wir Sam Hill oder wie die alle heißen, nur auf Hardtails fahren sehen (sind ja leichter)

aber gerade bei den "normalos" gibt es ja auch leute, die mit dem hardtail schneller sind als die fully fahrer  
mit dem hardtail lernt man einfach eine sauberere technik und mehr gefühl fürs rad. wenn man danach auf ein fully umsteigt ist das garantiert besser als wenn man von anfang an fully gefahren ist. 

von daher.... hardtail rulzes


----------



## reifenfresser (9. September 2010)

muahahahaha  sau geil...... "und es ist immer wieder lustig damit über ne wurzelpassage zu fahren" hallo das ist kein Freeride, das ist allerübelster DOWNHILL! Du brauchst sofort nen Yeti downhiller, dein Kona wird in spätestens einem Monat unter deinem Arsch explodieren!




Manchmal ist es echt schon krank, wie sehr manche leute übertreiben.
Ich bin mit meinem Radon Hardtail im Lac Blanc Bikepark alles außer der "la Nuts" Route gefahren, und das hat auch funktioniert. Meine Hände haben nach dem Fahren zwar höllisch weh getan, aber hardtail ist halt hardtail.

Du brauchst dann ein Hardtail, wenn deine Hände nach dem Fahren weh tun. Sonst kann mit nem Hardtail beinahe alles fahren. Wie gesagt, Lac bLanc bikepark ist echt kein Kinderkram, und ich bin jetzt auch nicht Gee Atherton und bin trotzdem heil runtergekommen. (ok, 4 umkipper....)


----------



## oBATMANo (9. September 2010)

Natürlich kann man auch mit einem Hardtail im Bikepark Spaß haben, aber von dem was Du auf einem Hardtail lernst kannst beim richtigen DHfahren vieles nicht mehr brauchen. Es ist natürlich besser als gar nicht zu fahren, aber ein besserer Fahrer wirst Du nicht, wenn Du mit einem Hardtail anstatt mit einem DHradl anfängst. 
Mit einem DHradl fährt man ganz andere Linien und nützt den Untergrund anders zum pushen und abspringen.

MX beginnt man ja auch nich mit nem Mofa
Was bringt einem schon eine saubere Technik auf dem Chickenways


----------



## reifenfresser (9. September 2010)

Ja, da gebe ich dir selbstverständlich recht. Wenn man wirklich richtig krass DH fahren will, und nichts anderes, dann ist ein Fully unbedingt zu empfehlen. Ich hatte echt 2 Tage danach noch richtig Schmerzen in den Fingern, weil die schläge vom Hinterrad komplett durch den Rahmen an die Griffe und in die Finger geleitet wurden, desshalb hab ich mir beim zweiten mal auch nen Fully ausgeliehen.

Aber das was der Threadstarter beschreibt, wirkt auf mich nach standard krams den man auf jeden XC Rennen findet (wurzelpassagen...) Und da ist man mit nem Hardtail finde ich einfach besser beraten.

Mich regt dieser Technick-Wahn irgendwie total auf. Ich glaube, das ich mittlerweile tatsächlich eventuell an die Grenzen meines Rades stoße, und daher werde ich mir eventuell ein Fully zulegen-aber das Hardtail kann so viel, das deckt glaube ich 80% von allem ab, was mit fahrrad fahren zu tun hat. Mit nem Fully will ich halt auch nicht auf der Straße fahren, da werd ich mein Hardtail schön behalten. Außerdem habe ich mich echt ganz schön reinverliebt


Fazit: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Wenn deine Hände nach dem Fahren von den Stößen weh tun, dann fully kaufen. Sonst isses schwachsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (10. September 2010)

Die Schmerzen in den Fingern gehen mit der Übung. Der Körper muss sich an die neue Belastung erst gewöhnen und "Gegenmaßnahmen" schaffen.

Schmerzen die Unterarme fehlen einfach noch die spezifischen Muskeln.
Schmerzen in den Fingern sind meist eine Überlastung durch verkrampftes Festhalten des Lenkers. Bissl dickere Griffe helfen manchmal. Aber nicht zu dick, da die Finger dann den Griff nicht mehr anständig umschließen können und man deswegen den Lenker dann noch fester hält. Zu weiche Griffe sind auch Mist, da man dann auch wieder fester zugreift und dieses zu feste Zugreifen führt zu Schmerzen.
Wird mit der Zeit alles besser


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (11. September 2010)

Die schmerzen kommen bei mir eigentlich nur nach nem Tag im Bikepark. Nach ein paar tausend höhenmeter kommts schon mal vor, dass ich die finger kaum noch vom lenker krieg, aber das liegt auch am Training. 
Und wenn man nur auf dem Homespot fährt, hat man ja immer zeit, sich beim hochschieben zu entspannen.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (16. September 2010)

Jo also Reifen sind eigentlich fast das wichtigste am ganzen Bike. 
gilt besonders auch für Ginsterbusch - warum hast du immer noch nen NN hinten wenn du so viele Platten hast???? Da muss mindestens auch nen Fat albert oder BB oder noch dicker rein...
Ich hatte als Anfänger nen sauschweren maxxis 2-ply damit ging auch mit minimal-Luftdruck Bunnyhop gegen Treppenstufen (-> Delle in der felge aber nicht platt )

Mitm Hardtail geht aber scho auch bei den Pros einiges - Graves hat ja 2009 den einen DH beim Crankworx (ok war ne vergleichsweiße leichte Strecke) mitm 4X-Hardtail gewonnen wenn ich mich recht entsinne und die 4X-strecken sind ja mittlerweile heftiger als mancher local-DH - aber die 4Xer fahren halt auch perfekt materialschonend...
(und wenn nicht gibts wieder schöne Stürze  )


----------



## Kettenglied (17. September 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> dafür stehn die Mädels mehr auffe Hardtails hab ich feststellen dürfen!


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (17. September 2010)

Also mittlerweile fahr ich auch wieder schwere Reifen, Maxxis 2 ply downhill

Ich hatte den NN nur noch aus finanziellen Gründen drauf, außerdem wollte ich damit nen paar längere Touren fahren. FA oder BB sind nicht viel besser als ein NN meiner Meinung nach (okay jetzt dürft ihr euch über das Kommentar auslassen)


----------



## Major_one (23. September 2010)

Ich fahr selbst ein Freeride-hardteil.
Fahrt ein rahmen mit kurzer flachen Geo. Breiter Dh-Lenker, zwischen 140mm und 160mm Federweg und Freeride-Reifen alla MM von Schwalbe. Damit kann mans mächtig laufen lassen!


----------

